# 4 Failed SIUIs, now to IVF - what to expect??



## happycat246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Ladies
Haven't posted or even kept an eye on the site after 4 failed SIUIs last summer...  But after many months of thinking this was the end, we have now decided to consider IVF - I'm on waiting list for NHS at RFC.  I just don't know what to expect!?
Would really appreciate some input, especially from ladies that are going through the same procedure here in NI!
I don't know much about what's involved at all, long protocol, short protocol, how do the drugs compare to what they give you for SIUI, what about egg collection/ET when even the SIUI was difficult to say the least (might need vaginal dilatation apparently)...
So many questions!!
Look forward to and will be grateful for any input/advice!
HappyCat


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi happycat
It's a tough journey and it's different for everyone. Nhs cycle with rfc left a lot to be desired tbh.  We are now going privately in nxt few months. There are 2 info evenings on 30 th of jan at gcrm and origin. You could maybe get more info there. I know I waited a long time for my NHS round and I saw a different dr each time. 
Good luck with it all


----------

